# Miss Universe 2005



## Maestro (May 31, 2005)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

Miss Universe 2005 has been crowned... and she is Canadian !

 http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2005/05/31/miss050531.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

I'm not surprised. :-"
Although technically she's Russian-Canadian.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I would do her...... Again!


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

If you lined up the top ten in front of me you'd hear these words from my mouth.."I'd do her, do her, do her, do her, who hasn't done her? Do her, do her, do her, do her, do her"


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 31, 2005)

It's actually more like "Ecch, who hasn't done her?"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

LOL


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Not if we're talking Miss Universe, GrG.  

High pressure hoses can work wonders!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

LOL thats good.


----------



## Maestro (May 31, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Although technically she's Russian-Canadian.



Bah... That's only a little detail. It makes me want to learn Russian, though...


----------



## Maestro (May 31, 2005)

plan_D said:


> If you lined up the top ten in front of me you'd hear these words from my mouth.."I'd do her, do her, do her, do her, who hasn't done her? Do her, do her, do her, do her, do her"



After the IQ and Bikini Contest, a new add for next year edition : "The Blowjob Contest"...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Where do you sign up to be a prop for them to use?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

The best part of the show! As long as I'm a participant! 
(Receiving, of course.  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

UH we know what you really wanted.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

As long as it was with one of those contestants, absolutely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

And now we introduce a new entry - the girl from the 'Picture Montage Thread!' Yay! 

Be careful what you wish for..................


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

Cruel. No other word for it. Just cruel...and very, very sick.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

That is true, atleast in this forum.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Argh, Med! That's sick!


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

Bwhahahahah!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

And the evil has begun. He has joined the dark side!


----------



## trackend (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys are all such studs. In yer dreams


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey! I'm a legend in my own mind!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

The girl from the picture montage thread could be Miss World if you think in terms of diameter


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

..................................................


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

I think she could be catoragized as a continent in her self on the planet.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

I wonder if she has her own gravitational pull?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

She affects the tides!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

Watch it. This abuse of that lovely lady known as Jupiter, for obvious reasons, might bring back pre-teen fat jokes to the scene.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Like, Yo Momma so fat, she go out in high heels, she come back in flip-flops!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 1, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> She affects the tides!



I wouldn't know about that but that pic does affect my stomach badly


----------



## plan_D (Jun 1, 2005)

Boy, she so fat her belt size...it equator.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Okay people we need to be politicaly correct here. She is a plus sized woman!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

That's an understatement! Plus what?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Good point!


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

" and next on the cat walk (Christ almighty ahem) we see miss Jupiter wearing the latest creation from the House of Hindenburgh.
A dainty little number entitled (Barnham Bailey, this way to the stalls)
all the sequins are hand applied using a Hilti gun and the bodice was constructed in Detroit by GM designs Ltd "


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

LOL that is good!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

And I dub the Zeppelin!


----------

